# Capriccio for solo piano



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Capriccio for solo piano

This is a just a short little tune, the first of what will be a set of piano pieces. I wrote it after hearing Prokofiev's Piano Sonata no. 8 for the first time. Let me know what you think! And feel free to take a listen to any of my other works on my soundclick page.

Jeff N.


----------



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Sounds good. It's varied. The dynamic ending made me laugh


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it.

I posted a slightly updated version of the piece on soundclick, and the second piece in the set is coming along nicely and should be up soon. Any more thoughts would be appreciated!


----------

